# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. KT'-ի, Morpheus_NS-ի և Գալաթեա-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

KT'-ն սկսում է, Morpheus_NS-ը` շարունակում, իսկ Գալաթեա-ն ( :Love:  լօլ) ավարտում:

----------


## KT'

-Բարև երեխաներ:
  Շը~խկ, թը~խկ, դը~մբ, դը~րմբ..
-Բարեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեև Ձեզ: 
Նորից շրխկոցներ, ապա` լռություն:
..Խեղճ երեխաներին տանն այնպես էին վախեցրել, թեթե դպրոցում պետք է խելոք մնալ, ոչ մի բառ չ՚խոսել դասի ժամանակ, այս ու այն կողմ չ՚նայել, բացի դասից այլ բաներով չ’զբաղվել, թե չէ, դասատուն կ’բարկանա, <<2>> կ’նշանակի: Ա՜յ քեզ սարսա՜փ: Երեխաներն անգիտակցաբար վախենում էին այդ թվից, չ՚նայած նրանցից ոմանք /ովքեր մեծ քույր կամ եղբայր չունեին/ ոչ միայն դեռևս երբեք չէին տեսել այդ <<սարսափելի բանի>> դառնահամը, այլ իրենց յոթամյա կյանքում կարգին չէին էլ շփվել այդ թվի հետ..
 Իսկ ուսուցիչը, որն ամեն կերպ փորձում էր ժպտալով մտերմանալ երեխաների հետ, մեկ է, նրանց աչքին թվում էր ճիշտ այնպես խիստ, կասկածամիտ, զգոն, ինչպես պատմել էին մեծերը.. Եվ Աստված չանի, որ նա բարկանա..
  Ուսուցիչն այդ, իրականում, երեխաներից շատ չէր տարբերվում թե արտաքինով, և թե հուզվածության աստիճանով: Բայց ի տարբերություն երեխաների, նա կարող էր քայլել դասարանի ազատ մասերով, ինչն էլ նա անում էր՝ անհանգիստ և արագ: Պատուհանին մոտենալով՝ բարակ, նուրբ, անգամ կանացի մատներով մաքրում էր սենյակային կիսամեռ բույսի տերևների եռամսյա փոշին: Ամեն անգամ, դեմքով դեպի երեխաները դառնալով, պարտաճանաչ կերպով ժպտում էր, փորձում էր հիշել իրեն՝ առաջին դասարանում: Այս բոլոր գործողությունները նա անում էր ենթագիտակցաբար և համատեղ: Տեսքը բավական ծիծաղելի էր և գնալով ավելի ու ավելի էր այդպիսին դառնում, թերևս նաև այն պատճառով, որ նրա մտքերը գնալով շատանում էին՝ նրան իրականությունից ավելի հեռացնելով, և նրա դեմքին հայտնվում էին անհասկանալի արտահայտություններ, կարծես դիմագծերն ինչ-որ բան էին խոսում:
 Հանկարծ, առաջին դասի չ’գիտեմորերորդ րոպեին, նա մտածեց, որ արդեն չափազանց շատ ժամանակ է անցել, և ամբողջ այդ ժամանակն ինքը տրամադրել է իր մտորումներին, ինչը կարող էր և պետք է աներ ուրիշ ժամանակ և ուրիշ տեղում: Մի պահ ինքն իր աչքին տարօրինակ թվաց ու շտապեց շտկել իրավիճակը.
-Դե, բարեկամներս, ծանոթանա՞նք,- ուսուցչի բարակ մատները թեթևակի կպան իրար ու շտապ բաժանվեցին, կախվեցին-մնացին օդում՝ ասես ինչ-որ սպասումով: Նրա մատների կոմպոզիցիան շարունակվում էր երկարավուն, սպիտակամաշկ, նիհար դեմքով: Աչքերն ավելի էին խոշորացել և թարթվում էին նույնքան ջանասիրաբար, որքան նրա ժպիտն էր ձգտում ավելի ու ավելի անկեղծության: Նա հանկարծ մտածեց, որ շատ, չափազանց շատ է սիրում այդ անծանոթ փոքրիկներին, ցանկացավ բոլորին գրկել ու համբուրել, պատմել, թե ինչպես է ինքը տարիներ առաջ հուզված ու վախեցած նստել այդ սեղանների մոտ, հետո ինչպես է ամեն բան հեշտացել ու ինչպես է այսօր հանկարծ դժվարացել նորից.. Ուզում էր բացատրել, որ հուզված է շատ, որովհետև հենց առաջին տպավորությունն է կարևոր, և ինքը հիմա վախենում է տպավորությունը ստեղծելուց՝ չ’նայած մի քանի տարի մոտեցման տարբեր մեթոդներ է ուսումնասիրել, բայց այսօր, ահա, հասկանում է, թե որքան դժվար է որևէ մեկի վրա կենտրոնանալը.. Բայց միևնույնն է, նա շատ է սիրում իր աշակերտներին, բոլորին և ամեն մեկին..  Հանկարծ այդ միտքն ակնթարթորեն չքացավ, պարտադրվեց խամրել հաջորդ մտքից` միգուցե յոթ տարի անց, իր որդին կ’լինի այս երեխաների տեղում.. բայց ինչո՞ւ որդին, միգուցե դո՞ւստրը.. Ի՞նչ պատահեց..  Նա հանկարծ հասկացավ, որ իր զգացմունքները կեղծ են` ինքը չի սիրում, գուցե և ատում է երեխաներին.. Մի ակնթարթից մտքերը նրան տարան հեռու՝ քաղաքի մյուս ծայրը, որտեղ ընկերոջ վարձակալած բնակարանում, անցած գիշեր` կյանքում առաջին անգամ առանձնացել էր սիրած աղջկա հետ ու հասկացել, որ ինքը արվամոլ չէ..

----------


## Morpheus_NS

…հասկացավ որ այսքան ժամանակ թեեւ իր կողակիցները արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ են եղել, բայց նա նրանց  մեջ փնտրել ու գտել է կանացիության թեկուզ փոքրիկ, բայց վառ արտահայտված մասնիկը ու հենց դա է գնահատել, հենց դա է գրավել նրան: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ փոքրիկ կանացիություն փնտրել տղամարդու մեջ, եթե կնոջ մեջ դա անսպառ է: Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու մինչեւ այդ պահը ինքը երբեք իրեն հարց չէր տվել, թե ինչու է ընտրել այդ ճանապարհը: 
   Մտքերով ընկած քայլում է շարքերի միջով՝ անէացած, վերացած այս աշխարհից: Երեխաները զարմացած ու կիսաերկյուղած նրան են նայում. գուցե ծնողների նկարագրածի պես ուսուցիչը երկուս նշանակի ավելորդ մի շարժումի, ավելորդ մի բառի համար, գուցե ուսուցիչը դիտմամբ է լռում, որպեսզի չարաբաստիկ գնահատականով պատժի այն հանդուգն աշակերտին, ով կհամարձակվի խախտել լռությունը:
  «Որտեղի՞ց հայտնվեց  այդ կինը, ի՞նչը հատկապես նրան գրավեց այդ կնոջ մեջ. գուցե՞ նրա երկնագույն աչերի անսահման թախիծը , գուցե՞ գարուն պարգեւող նրա ժպիտը կամ էլ … չէր հասկանում, չէր կարողանում բացահայտել նրա հմայքի գաղտնիքը… ա՜խր ինչպե՞ս կարող է մեկը, ում հետ դու ընդամենը մի քանի ժամ ես ծանոթ ամբողջովին փոխել քո կյանքը…»
  Երեխաներից մեկը կամացուկ հազում է ու վախվորած հայացքը թաքցնում դիմացը նստած համադասրանցու թիկունքում՝ սպասելով, որ ուր որ է կարժանանա անխուսափելի պատժի… 
Ուշքի է գալիս. ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ էր ինքը մտքերով ընկել: Նայում է ժամացույցին. լավ ներելի է՝ այդքան էլ երկար ժամանակ չի անցել:
- Ի՞նչ էի ասում. հա՜, եկե՛ք ծանոթանաք. ի՞նչ է անունդ, տղա՛ս,- դիմում է նա ընկերոջ թիկունքից երկյողով ծիկրակող փոքրիկ «հանցագործին»:
 Հանկարծ նորից այլայլվում է. «ինչու՞ նրան «տղաս» անվանեց: նորից նույն սեւեռուն միտքը. միգուցե տարիներ հետո այդ փոքրիկի փոխարեն իր որդին լինի… եւ ինչու՞ էր այդ միտքը այդքան տանջում նրան, ինչու էր նա այդպես վախենում այդ մտքից: Փորձեց հասկանալ… կարծես թե բոլորն էլ երազում են ընտանիք, երեխաներ ունենալ, իսկ ինքը… նորից հիշեց այն կնոջը… ինչու՞ այդ չքնաղ էակը մոտեցավ իրեն փողոցում, ինչու՞ զրույցի բռնվեց հետը, ի՞նչ էր գտել իր մեջ, ինչու երբ ինքն այդ կնոջը հայտնեց, որ արվամոլ է, նա միայն ժպտաց, լուռ նայեց իրեն ու… համբուրեց»:
-Ի՞նչ, չլսեցի:
-Ասում եմ անունս Հայկ է, բայց ես չէի ուզում հազալ, միամիտ ստացվեց… հիմա ինձ 2 ե՞ք նշանակելու;
Ժպտում է: 
«Ինչքա՜ն պարզ, շիտակ, են երեխաները, ինչքա՜ն միամիտ: Նրանք լույսի մի շող են կյանքում. այդ փոքրիկ-փոքրիկ հրեշտակները ինչքան երջանկություն կարող են պարգեւել մարդուն: Լավ չէ՞ր լինի արդյոք,  որ մի օր էլ իր տունը մանկան զվարթ խինդ ու ծիծաղով լցվեր, որ մի օր էլ ինքը զգար, թե ինչ բան է հայր լինելը: Չէ՞ որ հիմա էլ ինքը «դասարան» կոչվող այս մեծ ընտանիքի հայրն է, չէ՞ որ ինքը հարազատի պես սիրում է այս փոքրիկներին… եւ ինչու՞ է նրան թվում, թե իր սերը կեղծ է, ո՞րն է այն սահմանը, որը բաժանում է իսկական սերը կեղծից. գուցե՞ ինքնախաբեությունը: Գուցե այսքան ժամանակ ինքը մասնագիտությունից ելնելով իրեն տրամադրել, իրեն համոզել է, որ ինքը պիտի սիրի երեխաներին ու վերջապես հավատացել ինքն իր ստեղծած պատրանքին ու կարծել, որ իրոք սիրում է նրանց»:
Նորից նայեց փոքրիկի աչքերին, հիշեց այն կնոջը, ում հասցրել էր սիրել մի քանի ժամվա ընթացքում: Հանկարծ նրա աչքերը փայլեցին, մի ակնթարթում նա գտել էր իրեն տանջող հարցերի պատասխանը…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իսկ պատասխանը պարզ էր, ծիծաղելու աստիճան պարզ...սիրում եմ, սիրում եմ...պարզապես սիրում եմ։
Նկատեց հանկարծ։ Երեխաներից մեկը հայացքը չէր կտրում իր ձախ ականջից։ 
Նայեց խորամանկ աչքերով պստոյի մուգ կապույտ աչքերին, որսաց հայացքն ու սկսեց բարձրաձայն ծիծաղել։ 
Ընդամենը մի քանի օր առաջ փողոցում պատահական լսած և  անսահման տհաճություն պատճառած անեկդոտը սկսեց ահավոր ծիծաղելի թվալ...

 Հայրը որդուն.
 - Տղա ջա՞ն..էդ ի՞նչ ա ականջիդ։
 - Անկաջօղ ա, պապ։
 - Հմմ...իմ իմանալով, բալա ջան, տղաների մեջ ականջօղ դնում են կամ ծովահենները կամ գ..թերը...հիմա ես դուրս եմ գալիս բալկոն...ու եթե քո նավը հայաթում կանգնած չի՛՛՛...

Տեսնելով երեխաների դեմքին հայտնված վախն ու տարակուսանքը՝ զսպեց իրեն։
Զանգը տվեց...լավ, ծանոթությունը մնաց մյուս դասին, երբ ինքը պակաս հուզախռով կլիներ ու ինքնամփոփ։

Երեկոյան Միայի հետ էր հանդիպելու։ Մնում է՝ ժամացույցը չմաշվի վրան նետած իր բազմաթիվ հայացքներից։ Երեք ժամ առաջ սկսեց պատրաստվել։ Ինքն իրեն բռնացրեց նրա վրա, որ կանացի բծախնդրությամբ ընտրում է հագուստն ու օծանելիքը...մի տեսակ զզվանք զգաց ինքն իր հանդեպ։

Հագավ առաջին պատահած շալվարն ու բլուզը ու սկսեց հետուառաջ անել սենյակում։
Ութերորդ սիգարետը վառելն ու հեռախոսի զանգը հնչելը մեկ եղավ։
Ընկերներից մեկն էր...վերջինը..իրեն լքված համարող, Միայի անունը լսելիս դեմքի մեղմ  կանաչ երանգներ ու մուգ կարմիր պուտիկներ ստացող Վիտալիկը։
 - Ալիի՛՛կ, - էլի էս քաղցր մեղցր տոնը...
Բան չասաց, որովհետև կար ժամանակ, որ այդ տոնից ոտքերը թուլանում էին։
- Դու գիտեե՛՛ս էդ Միադ ինչ ա իրանից ներկայացնու՛՛ ՞՞մ։
Լռում էր։
- Պարզել եմ, է՛՛։
- Ի՞նչ ես ուզում։
- Որ ասեմ՝ կընկնես, կյաա՛՛նք։
- Չզանգես էլ ինձ։
- Գերմանիայում սեռի փոփոխման օպերացիա ա արել էդ մուտանտդ, բա՛՛...Միա...չէ մի չէ՛՛...Գագոն ա ինքը, Գագոո՛՛ն..
Լսափողի միջի ծվծվան, ֆալցետախառը հռհռոցից սիրտը խառնեց։ 

Գլուխը ձեռքերի մեջ առած նստել էր բազնոցին։ Գիտեր՝ չի խաբում իր նախկինը։ Պարզել  է, նոր է զանգել...ընդհանրապես, Վիտալիկը դասական մարմնավորումն էր այն պապենական խոսքի, որ "ինչ գ..թությունը դուրս ա եկել, նեղություն չի քաշում"։

Դռան զանգից խելքի եկավ։ 
Միան էր։ ինչպես միշտ՝ խելագարեցնելու չափ գեղեցիկ։ Ինչպես միշտ՝ գժվելու չափ սիրելի։
- Ալեքս...բան պետքա ասեմ..չեմ կարող չասել, - ձայնը դողում եր։
- Ես էլ, Մի...ես էլ, - թափով դեպի իրեն քաշեց կնոջը ու կրքոտ համբուրեց.. 

- Բախտից չենք փախչի, Մի.. 
Երջանիկ էր։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, տպավորությունները մի քիչ հակասական են.... 

KT'-ի մասը շատ դժվարընթեռնելի էր ու բավականին անհետաքրքիր... Նախ անհասկանալի էր երեխաների վախի պատճառը, էնպեսի տպավորություն էր, որ երեխաները ոչ թե դպրոց են եկել, այլ կոնցլագեր.... համ էլ մի քիչ անդուր էր կարդալ պատմվածք տարրական դասարանների անհայտ սեռական օրիենտացիա ունեցող դասատուի մասին.....  :Bad: 

Մորֆեուսը մասը ավելի լավն էր, իսկ Գալաթեան իրեն բնորոշ սուր հումորով բարեհաջող դրեց պատմության վերջաբանը.....  :Hands Up:

----------


## ivy

Վերջին մասը ամենահաջողն էր, բայց տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ էդ տղեն տղամարդկանց մեջ կանացիություն էր փնտրում, թե կանանց մեջ՝ տղամարդկություն, ստեղ են ասել՝ բիերի ցավը տանեմ։  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերջին մասը ամենահաջողն էր, բայց տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ էդ տղեն տղամարդկանց մեջ կանացիություն էր փնտրում, թե կանանց մեջ՝ տղամարդկություն, ստեղ են ասել՝ բիերի ցավը տանեմ։


Ու ընդհանրապես ինքը տղա՞ էր, թե՞ աղջիկ։  :LOL: 

Էս ինչ տարօրինակ պատմվածք էր։  :LOL:  Փաստորեն, համ Միան էր սեռի փոփոխման վիրահատություն արել, համ էլ Ալի՞կը։  :LOL:  Լավ էլ իրար գտել էին։  :Smile: 

Առաջին մասը կարդալիս սկզբում էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ շատ ավելի ծավալուն ստեղծագործության սկիզբ է, բայց հետո էդ զգացողությունն անցավ։ Չնայած մի քիչ շատ էին ուսուցչի մտորումների ու հիշողությունների նկարագրությունները, բայց չեմ կարող ասել, թե դրանք անտեղի էին, որովհետև դրանցով, ի վերջո, կերպար ստեղծվեց։ Այդ առումով կարելի է ասել, որ առաջին մասը նվիրված էր ուսուցչի կերպարի բացահայտմանը։ Բայց երեխաների էդ երկյուղած վիճակը հեչ համոզիչ չէր։  :Nea:  Համենայնդեպս, չէին կարող բոլոր երեխաները նույն ձևով վախեցած ու հուշտ եղած լինել մի ուսուցչից, որը, գոնե դատելով նկարագրություններից, մեղմ ասած, հեռու էր զարհուրելի կերպար լինելուց։ Էդ խեղճն ինքն իրենից էր հուշտ եղած, ո՞նց կարող էին երեխաները նրանից այդպես վախենալ։ Ընդհակառակը՝ երեխաները նման ուսուցիչների ատամները հենց միանգամից հաշվում են ու սկսում, դպրոցական լեզվով ասած, «գժվցնել»։  :Jpit:  Ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր ու խոստումնալից սկիզբ էր։ 

Երկրորդ մասը շատ սահուն շարունակություն էր։ Ընդհանրապես նկատել եմ, որ Մորֆեուսը միշտ սահուն է շարունակում՝ միանգամից հաջողությամբ մտնելով դերի մեջ։  :Smile:  

Երրորդ մասն էլ հավանեցի։ Կարելի է ասել՝ լավագույն լուծում էր գտել Գալաթեան։  :Smile: 
Ու ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքով, բավական հաջող համագործակցություն էր։ Համատեղ պատմվածքների էն հազվագյուտ դեպքերից էր, երբ ոչ մեկը համը չէր հանել, այսպես ասած։  :Jpit:  Մի խոսքով՝ երեքդ էլ ապրեք։  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Այ քեզ պտմվածք  :Huh:  

Հ.Գ. Ուլուանան ամեն ինչ ասել էր  :Blush:

----------


## impression

Գալ, դու դեմք ես, ես զոոֆիլոտ վերջաբան էր սպասում, կամ էլ պեդոֆիլոտ: Լավ էր, մնացինք հին բարի գոմիկների հետ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ariadna

> Գալ, դու դեմք ես, ես զոոֆիլոտ վերջաբան էր սպասում, կամ էլ պեդոֆիլոտ: Լավ էր, մնացինք հին բարի գոմիկների հետ:


Լիլ, դեմքը դու ես, մեռա  :LOL:  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է պատմվածքին, չգիտեմ, ամեն դեպքում մի շնչով կարդացվեց, ու մեկը մյուսին շատ սահուն էին շարունակել, ապրեք էրեխեք, Գալիս հումորն էլ՝ դե կա ու կա :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Աաա Լիլ բացեց :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , բայց վերջում մի քիչ լավ չէիր պրծցրել, լուչէ Վիտալիկն էլ միանար իրաաաա՜նց :Love:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## KT'

նախ բարև
ասեմ, որ ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ 2-րդ մասը..
պատճառն էլ ասեմ՝ որտեև ես նախապես պատկերացնում էի էն ձևով, ոնց որ Մորֆ-ը շարունակել էր.. ինքը ավելի դասականա գրում (դա իհարկե իմ կարծիքով), քան Գալ-ը..
Գալ-ի գրածն ավելի շատ հիշացնում ա ժամանակակից դեռահասի կարծիք՝ նմանատիպ թեմայի շուրջ, քան թե ստեղծագործություն.. Միգուցե կարծիքս չափից դուրս սուբյեկտիվ ա, կ՛ներեք.. պատճառը էն ա, որ Մորֆյուսը իմ մտքերը շարունակել էր, իսկ Գալ-ը լրիվ շեղվել էր իմ մտածածից..
Ինչևէ.. 
մինչ նոր ԵՌՅԱԿՆԵՐ

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իմ շատ սիրելի *KT*  :Smile: 
Հա, բարև  :Smile: 

Թույլ տվեք անկեղծ լինել և ասել, որ ինձ չեկավ ձեր սկսած պատմությունը...
Եթե ձեզ թվում է, որ ես չէի կարող այն շարունակել նույն ծորուն-կպչուն նոտաներով, ասեմ, որ մի փոքր սխալվում եք: 
Ես պարզապես *չուզեցի* այն այդպես շարունակել/ավարտել: 

Պատճառները մի քանիսն էին...նախ ուզում էի, որ պատմությունը վերջիվերջո ընթերցվեր...իսկ երկրորդը, ես Ակումբում ունեմ ստեղծագործողի որոշակիորեն ուրվագծված հեղինակություն, որը չէի պատրաստվում թաղել ձեր դարձի եկած գոմիկի պատճառով...կներեք իհարկե  :Smile:  

Կներեք, եթե մտքերս չափից դուրս սուբյեկտիվ էին  :Smile:

----------


## KT'

Անցանք առաջ ; )

----------

